# Greetings from Turkey! (help for clothing please)



## pegasus215

Hi! I am a horse lover who doesn't own one herself. Luckily I found a farm-like place that is more free and cheaper than other horse clubs. Unfortunately I can rarely go there because of my school and with this _rare exercise_, I am not that good to gallop outside the ranch: greenwood! (My dream since childhood and still now)...​Anyway, I'm trying to enjoy my time there. Here's my problem: What to wear? English style is common in Turkey (especially in Istanbul) meaning skin tight breeches and short jackets. I wear *hijab* (Islamic clothing worn by women to protect their modesty) so I can't wear that tight clothes. Equestrianism is not common (sort of luxury) in here, I have poor opportunity for riding clothes. My opinion is to *sew my own clothes!*  Far more cheap and can be fit completely! :wink:​My question is, which type pants, tops etc. should I wear? I prefer skirtpants or another type loose pants, and long dress-like tops (if there is something like riding dress?). But would it be a problem for both me and the horse? I mean, may all that flyaway cloth obstruct or annoy us or cause bruises? Or what else should I choose to wear?​I would be sooo happy for any ideas/advises/opinions/experiences. Thanks a lot in advance... ​


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hmm no tight pants..

In America we wear jeans to ride our horses sometimes. I've worn sweat pants, as long as the pant has some 'give' to it, like stretchy and not too tight. 

But make sure whatever pants you do wear you wear good riding boots so you can tuck the bottoms into (so they won't get taught on the saddle)

I hope that helped

As for tops, flowy tops may be fine but we usually just wear regular tee shirts


----------



## pegasus215

Thanks for responding 
Yes, I wore relaxed jeans sometimes a few years ago, and also tried sweatpants. It was a fault to wear loose jeans because its seams caused bruises. Then I listened my trainer and bought half chaps. Not perfect ones (hand-made leather ones) but they're great for protecting my legs ​And, what is a flowy top?  Sorry for my English ​I realized I haven't mentioned: I am a plus sized rider :? Means I may need extra help with that clothing thing.. I could wear sweatpants etc a few years ago but now I can't, you know, it's hard to hide yourself if you're fleshy ​Still waiting for any kind of answers, thanks in advance! ​


----------



## gypsygirl

welcome to the forum !

i dont know if this is helpful to you, but i used to ride with some mennonites, and mennonite girls have to wear dresses. what they would do is wear breeches with a dress over it. their riding dresses had a split up the middle so they could ride in a dress.


----------



## kitten_Val

pegasus, welcome to the Forum!

Could you put breeches on and then wide light pants on top of them (so others couldn't see the tight ones)? As for the top personally I wear whatever I feel comfortable in (unless at the shows).  For example during summer (when we have all this sun) I usually wear a wide, long-sleeve shirt that covers me from the chin to the fingers. 

BTW, sorry for the ignorant question, but how do you combine hijab with helmet? Just put a helmet on a top or don't use helmet at all?


----------



## kitten_Val

pegasus215 said:


> and long dress-like tops (if there is something like riding dress?). But would it be a problem for both me and the horse? I mean, may all that flyaway cloth obstruct or annoy us or cause bruises? Or what else should I choose to wear?


If you have a quiet horse I don't see why it may distract or annoy it (I did ride in rain poncho that is by far more "scary" and distractful to the horse). I also don't see how it can cause bruising. I assume you use english saddle, right? Because if the saddle has a horn (western for example) I probably wouldn't ride in anything too loose (so it could get caught on that horn).


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Gaucho pants might work.


Split Riding Skirt - Western Riding Skirt

Amazon.com: Ann N Eve Black Gaucho Pants: Clothing

Split riding skirt


----------



## pegasus215

I must really say WOW! How much you ALL helped! You saved my life! Thank you!!! 

@Gypsygirl: I haven't heard of Mennonites before, but I searched for them. Although I couldn't find much photos how kind of dress they wear but I got the point from your description, thanks!  (yes, it was helpful :wink: )

@kitten_Val: Do you mean wear two pants at the same time? I mean, as I all heard from generally English style riders, a tight pants/breeches etc. is a must; without them you can't ride a horse properly (maybe I misunderstood them because I was a newbie that time), Is it really a must? I am not insisting on riding in English style but I haven't heard any other riding clubs other than English. Besides, western seems much more free to me, I wish I had my own horse than I could ride him/her in western  In short, I don't know which one is more comfortable to wear tight or loose. I will make my own "clothing set" with your dear advises 
Don't worry, I can understand your interest  Riding without a helmet is not an option for me because of my instructor  So just like you said, I wear it on my hijab. And when I'm around the farm, in order to provide from sun I wear a cowboy hat on it ​Yes, I use an English saddle. Not the saddle but the "flank cinch" caused bruises on my legs when I first ride with a loose jeans with seams :S (I didn't have chaps that time but now I do). I don't know if the seams or the looseless or maybe the cloth type made it happen.. It seems I'm still a newbie ​BTW, long-sleeve shirt is a good idea too ​
@Taffy Clayton: Most probably because of my poor English, I searched the internet for ages but it seems couldn't find the correct words: Those are what I was looking for! Thanks a lot! I call them skirtpants and heard a French word "culottes". I'm asking to search easier: how many different words are there for these type pants? 

I wish I found that forum before! You're all great people! Thank you!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Gaucho riding pants

split skirt for riding

You need to put "riding" or "equestrian" or "western" or even "english" with your search you might have better luck.

Spanish riding skirt maybe

Good luck


----------



## KarrotKreek

Just remember that guacho pants or riding skirts are still meant to be worn with taller boots (English style boots are knee high). This will help prevent bruising on your legs. You could go with paddock boots, a heavier pair of tall socks and Half chaps instead. 

You should look up the story of Dalma Rushdi Malhas, she is a 20yr old female rider from Saudi Arabia who is competing at the Olympic and international level. She faced a lot of challenges and there are some good interviews with her that deal with the cultural challenges of women in sports and what she wears. 

Also, this website deals with Muslim fashion for female equestrians.
Stylish Muslimah.: Equestrian Hijabi: The Hardest Request Yet!


----------



## uflrh9y

Pegasus, welcome! I'v heard Turkey is beautiful and I have always wanted to go there. I think you have gotten some really god advice. We have a few Muslim riders at our stable and they wear pants kind of like KarrotKreek mentioned in her link. They reminded me of Saddleseat show pants but a bit looser. If you are a good sewer you could make a pair pretty easily I would think. 

Here is a neat link to a shop that sells patterns for riding skirts and other pants. English "Bottom" Patterns

And by the way, your English is wonderful. No need to apologize.


----------



## kitten_Val

pegasus215 said:


> @kitten_Val: Do you mean wear two pants at the same time? I mean, as I all heard from generally English style riders, a tight pants/breeches etc. is a must; without them you can't ride a horse properly (maybe I misunderstood them because I was a newbie that time), Is it really a must?


Well... I don't think it's a must personally (although some people would disagree with me). :wink: Of course, I'm not a professional either (I just ride for my pleasure and take dressage lessons once/week or so). I prefer to put breeches for the lessons, but when it's really hot I wear light wide pants when I work my horses in my own place. Never had an issue (BUT my tack is a nice quality, so it doesn't cause bruises, however I can see not-so-great leathers could pinch or rub). 

I was asking about 2 pants, so the tight breeches would protect your legs, and the light wide pants on top would hide the tight breeches (so it would still be OK if you can't wear the tight ones on public). 

BTW, I think your English is great. 

So here is an older pic of me. As you can see those are not breeches, but old very light wide pants. In fact I still wear them from time to time (especially when I go on trails).


----------

